# Big Swimbaits for Bass



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Unfortunately I found another expensive niche in the fishing world 

Haven't even gotten on the water much but what time I do get I may as well target something bigger

Had a lot of followers, finally connected with a few this weekend, guess this is an Oregon report too. Great attraction in the water, good way to at least find an area holding fish 

Stocking up on bluegill baits for some Florida trips coming up


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

I had good luck using a gold fish swim bait once. Thought I found the magic lure. Next few outings, nothing.
~JOE~


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I like 12" Plum Crazy Artificial Worms, and the pastel-colored green one. That one mimics a green snake, not sure what the Plum Crazy color mimics, but I have good luck on it. I'll try and post a pic of the biggest one I caught with the green 12' worm, 13.2 pounds


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of those look hand made, where are you getting them?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a wooden duckling lure that would get blown up once in awhile at dawn or dusk. I never hooked up though.

My favorite was a dragonfly imitation. Twice a year dragonflies would hover in tandem laying eggs in the pond behind my house on the Perdido Bay Golf Course. Bass would leap out of the water, sometimes even landing on the bank trying to take them out of the air.

Jim


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

DLo said:


> Some of those look hand made, where are you getting them?


The simpler bluegills are made by Mike Bucca, Bullshad Swimbaits

The jointed detailed ones are made by Matt Servant, MattLures hard gills

Both are resin baits poured into a mold and then tuned and painted 

The crazy looking one with the yellow tail and fish pics is a Drt tiny klash, it's a hollow plastic bait made in Japan I believe 

Plastic baits are more precise for sure, but can crack and leak, resin baits can be tough to get detail, they are also brittle, but much stronger in general, in my opinion


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

jim t said:


> I had a wooden duckling lure that would get blown up once in awhile at dawn or dusk. I never hooked up though.
> 
> My favorite was a dragonfly imitation. Twice a year dragonflies would hover in tandem laying eggs in the pond behind my house on the Perdido Bay Golf Course. Bass would leap out of the water, sometimes even landing on the bank trying to take them out of the air.
> 
> Jim


There was an old man named Gary Stanton(?) On Facebook who used to pour dragonflies into hand made molds and sold them by the lot, unfortunately I found them years too late but I can remember bluegill fishing as a kid and seeing bass go airborne for dragonflies across the lake 

Especially on the eglin ponds, so much cover and a lot more bugs 

They look great, the river2sea hard walking models are okay but the wings break immediately and they aren't weedless 

Lunkerhunt makes a foam one but it's not the best action or durability, but I have caught some on it


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That second picture is the lure I used. Work them slowly but with a loose rod tip like they are vibrating and injured across the water.

(Fast tip rod? or slow tip rod?, I never get it right.)

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

CurDog said:


> I like 12" Plum Crazy Artificial Worms, and the pastel-colored green one. That one mimics a green snake, not sure what the Plum Crazy color mimics, but I have good luck on it. I'll try and post a pic of the biggest one I caught with the green 12' worm, 13.2 pounds


I've had some great luck on sandestin with a plum crazy zoom ole monster, the more dyed the water is the better

Used to fish lake kings lake in defuniak with manns hard-nose topwater snakes, it's crazy how well a bass can target the head but leave the other foot of the snakes body alone


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Ever have that paperclip turn loose on a hook up?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Added more gills today


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm starting to wiggle and squirm because I'm hoping a good shad imitation will make castnetting for shad to catch stripers obsolete. Of course, I wiggle and squirm a lot these days. Found out last night that it was because I needed to pee.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Bodupp said:


> I'm starting to wiggle and squirm because I'm hoping a good shad imitation will make castnetting for shad to catch stripers obsolete. Of course, I wiggle and squirm a lot these days. Found out last night that it was because I needed to pee.


The savage gear shine glides actually swim pretty great, biggest complaint is it casts like it's a helicopter

25-30$ and expect to upgrade the hardware for stripers 

A lot of guys here throw an S-Waver or Alabama rig for them


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Pays to play, first 10 casts and I snagged someones line across the head, sliced right down to the harness 

Going to use mend-it and glued it back together


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

The skunks are real but I do enjoy dedicating to bigger baits, just going to take time to learn 

Can't wait for warmer temps


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

NKlamerus said:


> The skunks are real but I do enjoy dedicating to bigger baits, just going to take time to learn
> 
> Can't wait for warmer temps


Get you a couple of planners and drag those Biggins while your mapping.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Can definitely tow this crappie around!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Been stocking up on some hill baits for Florida


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Also finished my storage, shadow box style


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> Also finished my storage, shadow box style


The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

You ain't lying 

Got the lights and cover on , couple more baits


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

NKlamerus said:


> You ain't lying
> 
> Got the lights and cover on , couple more baits


 To erotic lure porn. LOL.


----------

